# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  MRF151G Τελικό

## mbikes

Καλημέρα..
Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ας μου απαντήσει για το τρανζίστορ mrf151g της macom.

1) Πόσα Volt τροφοδοσία ? (ήξερα ότι πέρνει εώς 45 Volt αλλά τα datasheet λένε 50v) τι είναι το σωστό ??
2) Πόσα amp. τροφοδοσία χρειάζομαι ??? (ισχύει το 11 amp ) ??
3) Mέγιστη οδήγηση ΄πόσα Watt ???

Eυχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας...

----------


## fm355

MAX 50 VOLT
7-8,5 AMPER
100MHZ INPUT 4-6 WATT
GAIN 100MHZ 20DB

----------


## mbikes

Σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση fm355....δηλαδη οτί το δουλεύω 3 watt οδήγηση με 42v και σηκώνει 10a είναι λάθος???

Σευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση fm355....δηλαδη οτί το δουλεύω 3 watt οδήγηση με 42v και σηκώνει 10a είναι λάθος???
> 
> Σευχαριστώ και πάλι...



Να ρωτήσω κατι ? σε ποια συχνότητα το δουλεύεις και τι βατ περνεις? αν ανεβάσεις και μια φωτό καλό θα ηταν ..

----------


## mbikes

> Να ρωτήσω κατι ? σε ποια συχνότητα το δουλεύεις και τι βατ περνεις? αν ανεβάσεις και μια φωτό καλό θα ηταν ..



Καλημέρα Nightkeeper

Δεν βγαίνει στον αέρα... το έχω περασμένο σε φορτίο απλά είδα τα  datasheet του τελικού και απόρησα που μάλλον το οδηγώ λάθος...Μήπως  ξέρεις εσύ κάτι περισσότερο να μου προτείνεις ???

----------


## electron

Το ότι το έχεις πάνω σε φορτίο δεν λέει κάτι, ωστόσο σε χρήση ως linear στα fm συνήθως η μέγιστη οδήγηση που μπορεί να του δωθεί είναι τα 10watts. Όλα αυτά μπορείς κάλλιστα να τα επιβεβαιώσεις μελετώντας το datasheet του.

----------

GeorgeVita (31-07-15)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Όλα αυτά μπορείς κάλλιστα να τα επιβεβαιώσεις μελετώντας το datasheet του.



http://cdn.macom.com/datasheets/MRF151G.pdf

Στην πρώτη σελίδα φαίνονται τα βασικά στοιχεία:




> ... Guaranteed Performance at 175 MHz, 50 V:
> Output Power: 300 W
> Gain: 14 dB (16 dB Typ)
> Efficiency: 50%



Σύμφωνα με αυτά, στους 175MHz, με τροφοδοσία 50V και οδήγηση 12W βγάζει 300W (14dB gain).
Το ρεύμα τροφοδοσίας θα είναι 600W/50V=12A (50% απόδοση).

Υ.Γ. σε χαμηλότερη συχνότητα έχει μεγαλύτερη απολαβή, άρα χρειάζεται μικρότερη οδήγηση

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Καλημέρα Nightkeeper
> 
> Δεν βγαίνει στον αέρα... το έχω περασμένο σε φορτίο απλά είδα τα  datasheet του τελικού και απόρησα που μάλλον το οδηγώ λάθος...Μήπως  ξέρεις εσύ κάτι περισσότερο να μου προτείνεις ???



Συγνώμη , δεν είπα κάπου οτι το βγάζεις στον αέρα ... Αν θες απλα βγάλε μια φωτό για μα δούμε την κατασκευή . Εχω το ίδιο σχεδόν (BLF27 :Cool: στα FM , το οδηγώ με ενα SAV 7 και για μέγιστη ισχυ θέλει κάπου στα 4,5 watt.

----------


## KOKAR

ιδού τα specs ...
http://cdn.macom.com/datasheets/MRF151G.pdf

*edit :*
*αυτά γίνονται οταν διαβάζεις τα ποστ από το κινητό.....
το link που έδωσα το ειχε βάλει ο Γιωργος πολλά ποστ πριν !*

----------


## mbikes

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας και για το ενδιαφέρον...
Τα specs... τα είδα απλά κάτι που δεν κατάλαβα είναι  ( αν του δώσεις λιγότερα Volt π.χ 42 και λίγο μεγαλύτερη οδήγηση π.χ 4.5 watt ) δουλεύει το ίδιο με το να του δώσεις 50v και 3,5 watt οδήγηση ???
Τι είναι πιο σωστό περισσότερα Volt και μικρότερη οδήγηση ή λιγότερα volt και μεγαλύτερη οδήγηση....
(Τα νούμερα των watt είναι υποθετικά και στις 2 περιπτώσεις κρίτηριο είναι να έχω στην γέφυρα 300w )

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον σας ....

----------


## BASILIS971

Βάλε του 48 βόλτ και είσαι οκ

----------


## electron

Το πιο σημαντικό είναι η πόλωση των πυλών του mosfet. Αυτή αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά το 1.5volt περίπου ώστε να μην οδηγηθεί στον κορεσμό το τρανζιστορ και το πάρεις στο χέρι.

----------


## mbikes

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σας και θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σας.

Δημήτρης.

----------

